
Linus Torvalds Invites You to Take Introduction to Linux Online – I Also Do Once - epety
http://blog.sudoask.com/linus-torvalds-invites-you-to-take-introduction-to-linux-online/
======
epety
Did you make a introduction to Linux ?

